# Why the feeling of swinging between hyper and hypo?



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

[I'm re-posting my question as a new thread because I think it got lost in the other thread...]

*Update:* I'm holding at about 6 weeks on 3/4 grain (after doctor was titrating 1/4 grain every 2 weeks, starting at 1/4 grain [15mg] of Armour).

The "ups and downs" and heart palps leveled out some and I was left with feeling just crushing fatigue (could barely lift a laundry basket or shower sometimes). My doc suspects adrenal issues (waiting for some tests to come back). In the meantime, I have been taking the following basic supplements this week that are supposed to be good for adrenals:

- Vit B Complex (Twin Labs B-100 Caps, 1/2 capsule in morning)
- Pantothenic Acid (250 mg - 1 in a.m., 1 at lunch)
- Vit C (500 mg - 1 in a.m., 1 at lunch)

This is really strange, but I feel so much more energy! It's actually unbelievable!! However, I do feel sort of "manic". Here is what I've noticed within 1 week of taking the supps:

- Definite increased energy and motivation (sort of revved, though)
- Increased strength
- More focused (less brain fog)
- Manic-type feelings (feels sort of like a "high" or something)
- Crushing fatigue GREATLY reduced. There were times when I tried to nap, but I couldn't sleep.
- Depression greatly reduced this week. Happier, like a weight has been lifted.
- Feel more like myself, despite the manic-feeling and other weird sxs

*Questions: Did the supps give me a "thyroid dump"? Is it just the b-complex?* I don't really think it's just the b-complex because I had this "up" feeling before when I increased from 1/4 grain to 1/2 grain (but not to this extent). Also, I'm feeling a crash again now, and I'm still taking the supplements. Whatever it is, I feel like I'm swinging from hyper to hypo. Has anyone heard of anyone feeling this way when starting thyroid meds? I feel like I'm sputtering.

*Also, do you think I should keep holding on 3/4 grain or should I drop down to 1/2 grain, since I initially rose 1/4 grain every two weeks?* Someone mentioned that if I rose too fast, then the thyroid issues may ever not resolve by themselves (??).

Any thoughts on any of this would be GREATLY appreciated!! Thx.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Honestly, I think you're throwing too many things at the problem at the same time to really be able to narrow down what's working and what's making you feel more manic. It's great that you're starting to feel better, but I'd hate for you to overdo it to the point that things become confusing.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Octavia said:


> Honestly, I think you're throwing too many things at the problem at the same time to really be able to narrow down what's working and what's making you feel more manic. It's great that you're starting to feel better, but I'd hate for you to overdo it to the point that things become confusing.


Thanks, Octavia. I just have a day or so of feeling better, then I crash. I was told the basic vitamins were just that, "basic" and would support adrenals. I was having the "swinging" feeling even before the supps. Still wondering why I feel as if I'm "swinging" and if I should stay at 3/4 grain or drop down to 1/2 grain (since it was mentioned that my initial raises were probably too fast)?


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Zugora: if you've been on 3/4 grain for 6 weeks, could you get labs in a couple weeks to see where your levels are at? 
I think the hypo-hyper swings might be from the fact that it takes a good 8-12 weeks on the same dose to get leveled out. And from what the others have said about titrating up too fast.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Thanks, Octavia. I just have a day or so of feeling better, then I crash. I was told the basic vitamins were just that, "basic" and would support adrenals. I was having the "swinging" feeling even before the supps. Still wondering why I feel as if I'm "swinging" and if I should stay at 3/4 grain or drop down to 1/2 grain (since it was mentioned that my initial raises were probably too fast)?


Please don't mess around with your dosage amounts. If you are at 3/4 grain, stay there and get labs in 2 weeks which will be the 8 week mark; correct?

If you keep on doing what you are doing w/ the Armour, you will get to the point where you won't be able to tolerate any thyroxine replacement.

There is a reason rules are in place and instructions are to be followed.

I say the above because I really really do care for and about you and want you to be well and have quality of life.

Consistency is "key" here.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Andros said:


> Please don't mess around with your dosage amounts. If you are at 3/4 grain, stay there and get labs in 2 weeks which will be the 8 week mark; correct?
> 
> If you keep on doing what you are doing w/ the Armour, you will get to the point where you won't be able to tolerate any thyroxine replacement.


Thanks, Andros. Yes, I'm going to stay at 3/4 grain until at least the 8-week point and then get labs done. My question about possibly dropping down to 1/2 grain is related to the thought that I dosed up too quickly. Someone suggested to me that maybe I should drop down to 1/2 grain and to stay there for 8 weeks and to sort of "start over", thinking that I won't ever adjust to 3/4 grain since I raised too quickly. As long as the consensus thinks that staying at 3/4 grain is safe until the 8-week point and that I will hopefully "settle" into it, that is what I'll do.

I'm not sure what you meant by: "If you keep on doing what you are doing w/ the Armour, you will get to the point where you won't be able to tolerate any thyroxine replacement.". Can you explain? Thanks so much.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Thanks, Andros. Yes, I'm going to stay at 3/4 grain until at least the 8-week point and then get labs done. My question about possibly dropping down to 1/2 grain is related to the thought that I dosed up too quickly. Someone suggested to me that maybe I should drop down to 1/2 grain and to stay there for 8 weeks and to sort of "start over", thinking that I won't ever adjust to 3/4 grain since I raised too quickly. As long as the consensus thinks that staying at 3/4 grain is safe until the 8-week point and that I will hopefully "settle" into it, that is what I'll do.
> 
> I'm not sure what you meant by: "If you keep on doing what you are doing w/ the Armour, you will get to the point where you won't be able to tolerate any thyroxine replacement.". Can you explain? Thanks so much.


When you first started the Armour I explained to you that the doc was having you titrate up too fast. But, as we all know, I am not the doctor and I was just very worried as that was not normal protocul as per the Rx'ing info that I provided the link to.

I did not mean to imply this was your fault. No way! Sorry if the statement was misunderstood!! I should have said if the doctor keeps on raising you so fast.

Sadly, I have seen many go hyper for the above reason and then they never ever could tolerate Armour again and sometimes even just plain thyroxine! Now that is a scary thought;is it not?

How are you feeling today? I hope better and yes, since you are "there" @ 3/4 grain and "if" you feel okay, you should stay there and see what the doc has to say re labs and your clinical evaluation in 2 more weeks.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Andros said:


> When you first started the Armour I explained to you that the doc was having you titrate up too fast. But, as we all know, I am not the doctor and I was just very worried as that was not normal protocul as per the Rx'ing info that I provided the link to.
> 
> I did not mean to imply this was your fault. No way! Sorry if the statement was misunderstood!! I should have said if the doctor keeps on raising you so fast.


It wasn't taken that way, Andros. I didn't think that at all. 



Andros said:


> Sadly, I have seen many go hyper for the above reason and then they never ever could tolerate Armour again and sometimes even just plain thyroxine! Now that is a scary thought;is it not?


I hope that isn't what is happening to me at 3/4 grain now. I hope not. 



Andros said:


> How are you feeling today? I hope better and yes, since you are "there" @ 3/4 grain and "if" you feel okay, you should stay there and see what the doc has to say re labs and your clinical evaluation in 2 more weeks.


Thank you for asking. Since I've been taking the b-complex vitamins, I have felt leaps and bounds better, energy-wise and mood-wise. Not "normal", but better. It's actually amazing how much the vitamins have made a difference. I went from crushing fatigue (could barely lift a laundry basket) to having energy and motivation to go out and do things. The other sxs are still there (dry eyes, heart palps, cold intolerance, etc, etc), and I still have periods where I crash some. Also, the energy feels sort of "manic". But I will take this over being a zombie on the couch any day! If the vitamins help me get over the hump until I'm optimized, then I'll take it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> It wasn't taken that way, Andros. I didn't think that at all.
> 
> I hope that isn't what is happening to me at 3/4 grain now. I hope not.
> 
> Thank you for asking. Since I've been taking the b-complex vitamins, I have felt leaps and bounds better, energy-wise and mood-wise. Not "normal", but better. It's actually amazing how much the vitamins have made a difference. I went from crushing fatigue (could barely lift a laundry basket) to having energy and motivation to go out and do things. The other sxs are still there (dry eyes, heart palps, cold intolerance, etc, etc), and I still have periods where I crash some. Also, the energy feels sort of "manic". But I will take this over being a zombie on the couch any day! If the vitamins help me get over the hump until I'm optimized, then I'll take it.


I feel about my B-complex sustained release the same way I feel about my Armour!! LOL! Would not be w/o it. You made a very smart move there!!!

Eat foods high in iron.....................

http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/fruits-and-vegetables-high-in-iron.php

Get outside every day; especially if the sun is out. If it is, try to sit w/your face to the sun for about 10 minutes!!

I think you are on your way to recovery here. Saying prayers for that!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Also, just got my test results for cortisol throughout the day. Cortisol if pitifully low in the afternoon, high in early evening, and low again at night-time. Doc wants to put me on low-dose Cortef for a while. He says that thyroid meds will just pool in the blood and won't ever make it to the cells if cortisol is low. Not sure what to do. I know hydrocortisone is sort of a commitment and that some people have a hard time weaning off of it. But I've also heard of great success stories with it. I know there are more gentle approaches to supporting adrenals, but he said he didn't want to wait 2 years to figure out if they are going to work or not.

Not sure what to do. <sigh>


----------

